# Recommend a book on Canon DSLR video?



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 25, 2017)

I would like to upgrade my rudimentary video skills. The manual that came with my 77D covers only the very basic steps and doesn't even mention some of the video features.

Is there a fairly recent book available on the use of current Canon DSLRs for video? If not, is there online material from Canon that goes into more depth than the owner's manual?

These Rebel-class bodies are getting so complex that they really deserve some organized learning. I can see why a lot of them get returned by novice users and recycled into the Canon Refurbished program.

Thanks!


----------

